# WinCC Messwerte mit Zeitstempel in Taglogging Archiv eintragen



## Bender25 (1 September 2008)

Habe mal wieder ein problem...

Ich soll via OPC, Meldungen und Messwerte übertragen bekommen, die 1x am Tag ausgelesen werden.

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem, wie ich diese Messwerte ins Taglogging Archiv nachträglich eintragen kann 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja helfen... Brauch ansätze *g*


----------



## vladi (1 September 2008)

*WinCC TagLogging*

Hi,
 won wo nach wo genau soll was übertragen werden ? Details bitte..

Vladi


----------



## Bender25 (1 September 2008)

von wo nach wo  schaut es wie folgt aus... 

Bei uns in der Firma werden tägich via GSM verschiedene Messtationen angerufen um deren Daten auszulesen, die diese Datenlogger täglich sammeln. Dies dient der Überwachung von Leckstellen im Wassernetzt. Diese Daten werden bisher nach besichtigung gelöscht... Jetzt war die frage ob wir diese Daten auch auf unser Leitsystem bekommen.
Die Herstellerfirma kann diese Daten nun via OPC bereit stellen. 

Von daher war mein gedanke das ich diese Daten wenn ich sie bekomme natürlich Zeitfolgerichtig in WinCC schreiben muß...
Hoff das ist ein wenig verständlicher


----------



## vladi (1 September 2008)

*ext.Daten ins WinCC*

Hi,
ok, verstanden.
1) Wenn die versch. Werte über OPC in WinCC Variablen übertragen sind, kann man diese Variablen getriggert in die TagLogging archivieren(AlarmLogging Archivierungs-Optionen der Variable..).

2) Man kann selbst definierte "Meldungen" auslösen und die werden ins WinCC AlarmLogging eingetragen, mit Zeitstempel, wie sonstige Alarmmeldungen halt.
In dieser "Meldung" kann man sich den Wert reinbasteln..als eine Idee...
Dafür muss man sich ein AlarmLogging Script modifizieren.

Sonst..keine Idee.

Gruss: V.


----------



## Bender25 (2 September 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok, verstanden.
> 1) Wenn die versch. Werte über OPC in WinCC Variablen übertragen sind, kann man diese Variablen getriggert in die TagLogging archivieren(AlarmLogging Archivierungs-Optionen der Variable..).


 

Vielen Dank für deinen Tip. Hab nur noch ein paar Fragen dazu...
Ich komme nicht ganz mit hier. Unter der Triggerung verstehe ich bisher wie oft die Variable aufgerufen wird (z.B alle 2 sek.)

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, wenn die werte nun eintrudeln vom letzter Nacht, sortiert WinCC diese automatisch anhand des Zeitstempels?



vladi schrieb:


> 2) Man kann selbst definierte "Meldungen" auslösen und die werden ins WinCC AlarmLogging eingetragen, mit Zeitstempel, wie sonstige Alarmmeldungen halt.
> In dieser "Meldung" kann man sich den Wert reinbasteln..als eine Idee...
> Dafür muss man sich ein AlarmLogging Script modifizieren.


 
bei Meldungen ist dies nicht ganz so schlimm, da diese in sofort übertragen werden...(hab ich mir jetzt sagen lassen)


----------



## vladi (2 September 2008)

*TagLogging..*

Hi,
nee, das funktioniert so nicht..Sch..
Du möchtest quasi ein "Importer", der eine Liste mit Variablenwerte und dazugehörigen Zeitstempel ins TagLogging Archiv importiert..
 muss nachdenken..

V.


----------



## Bender25 (2 September 2008)

genau...
also wie gesagt,es werden jeden Tag um 7 Uhr alle Stationen angerufen und die letzten "24h" stunden ausgelesen bzw was halt noch alles an Daten vorhanden ist seit der letzten auslesung....

Hab auch noch kein plan wie das gehen soll...


----------



## vladi (2 September 2008)

*Import ins TagLogging*

Hi,
ich hab einen Plan, bzw. Siemens hat einen, kostet aber. Aber sonst sehe ich keine greifbare Lösung..
http://www.industry.siemens.de/wincc/wincc/html_00/index.asp?menu=2&cont=2_11&rel=support

Das ist zwar anders gedacht, aber wenn du deine Daten in .csv so formatierst, als wenn die aus WinCC Flex gekommen wären, würde gehen.

Gruss: V.


----------



## Bender25 (2 September 2008)

danke... werde ich mir mal durchlesen.


----------



## seeba (2 September 2008)

Hallo,
entweder das ODK kaufen oder vielleicht mal schauen wie's mit den Optionen Industrial Data Bridge und Connectivity aussieht. Einen anderen sauberen Weg gibt's für mich da irgendwie nicht nach langem Forschen und Probieren.

Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2008)

danke euch beiden... Werd mich die Tage hinsetzen deswegen. hab mal wieder ne andere Arbeit bekommen "schnell" was machen.. Meld mich aber wieder.


----------

